# [V] 8 GB Corair Dominator Arbeitsspeicher DDR 3 1600 MHZ



## shooot3r (26. Dezember 2010)

*Top Arbeitsspeicher

CM3X2G1600C9DHX

Verkaufe
hier 8 GB (4x2 GB-Riegel) DDR 3 RAM mit 1600 MHZ von Corsair. Der 
Arbeitsspeicher ist 2 Monate alt und funkioniert einwandfrei. Ich habe 
auch nochmal jeden Riegel einzeln vor diesem Verkauf getestet. Die 
Dominator Reihe von Corsair ist perfekt fürs Gaming geeignet, kann aber 
auch sehr gut im normalen Desktopbetieb genutzt werden. Die Originalrechnung wird mitgeschickt. 
Sollten Sie noch Fragen haben schreiben sie mich einfach an, ich 
Antworte umgehend.


Preis: 140 VB

Zahlung: Paypal*​


----------



## shooot3r (28. Dezember 2010)

closed


----------

